# Olympic National Forest: East Valley (Unedited) -Part 2



## white-knuckle (Mar 4, 2010)

My beautiful younger sister (10 years younger than me). I helped raise her. I used to take her on walks in the stroller to the beach.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Cool images, looks like a great place to hike.


----------



## white-knuckle (Mar 4, 2010)

It was lovely. Many look for warm/sunny conditions. But the Winter (especially a temperate one) has some interesting colors.


----------



## white-knuckle (Mar 4, 2010)

This is also on the edge of a temperate rain forest. So theres some interesting life. The rain and clouds are so extensive out there; they have so many faces. Its also amazing how the same weather system disperses across the land and there's a rain shadow too.


----------

